# bricked :(



## metalkakkarot (Aug 24, 2011)

hp sbricked
* "Doctor disconnects at 8%" error while resrtoring"*

oher than getting into recovery mode how do i do the following:

"First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):"

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover#Doctor_disconnects_at_8.25

thanks


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

hold volume up when rebooting it.


----------



## metalkakkarot (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks but that part i already know....how do i..."memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):"?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Download this uImage: http://www.4shared.com/file/NtAiMvqk/nova-installer-image-topaz.html
(assuming you were running 3.0.4 at the time of brick, if not then post again and I will upload the one for 3.0.2/3.0.0)

and then type in the following command into cmd (like when you were installing Android)
novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage

The Touchpad should now show the HP logo like when it is booting, but nothing should happen. However, now run the novaterm, and other commands to recreate the filesystem. Hope that helps, I had the same problem like a week ago.


----------



## metalkakkarot (Aug 24, 2011)

thankyou rohan,
i get to the point where the hp touchpad logo shows up but when i go into novaterm and type anything i get the following error:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow.
at WalburySoftware.TerminalEmulator.uc_Keyboard.KeyDown(Message KeyMess)
at WalburySoftware.TerminalEmulator.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4963 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
novaterm
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/mt/Downloads/Compressed/novaterm-1/novaterm.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4961 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4962 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
TerminalControl
Assembly Version: 1.0.3493.42185
Win32 Version: 1.0.3493.42185
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/mt/Downloads/Compressed/novaterm-1/TerminalControl.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

When you ran the novaterm command, did you click on the connect button at the top before entering the other commands?

EDIT: Nevermind. Thats weird, it didn't happen for me. I will try and look into this with some folks from webOS Internals.

EDIT 2: Try running the Doctor from the command line. Open up cmd, then cd to the directory where Java is installed to (for me this is C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin but it might be different for you since my computer has it in the separate 32-bit programs folder) Then enter this command:
java -jar <path to doctor-file>
where the path to the doctor file is the files path (so like C:\Users\Rohan\Desktop\_____.jar)


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you guys are running novaterm....it's a command line app, there's no "connect" button. Unless it's different under Windows, in which case your on your owns.

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Once you run the command "novaterm" a new window pops up with a new terminal-like interface assuming you installed the sdk correctly. From there, you need to click on the "Connect" button on the top which is above the console input. it should connect to your touchpad and then you should be looking at a terminal interface much like Linux's except it will say [email protected]_______ as the username.
So yes, for Windows, there is a difference.


----------



## metalkakkarot (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry where do i run novaterm from..is it a separate download??


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

It should already be on your system if you installed the webOS SDK and stuff when you were installing Android.


----------



## metalkakkarot (Aug 24, 2011)

how do i run in...i installed the webos sdk but all i can find in program files is novacom and i cant run that it just closes...
how do i run novaterm properly
sorry i am really new to this....
and thankyou for your help


----------



## metalkakkarot (Aug 24, 2011)

how do i run novaterm properly??
at the moment i have sdk installed but googles 'novaterm' and downloaded a command file
perhaps this is the problem


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't see this got updated
from the cmd command line just type "novaterm" if you are in your Palm, Inc folder in your program files. Make sure you run cmd as Admin as well on Vista/7
It should pop up in a new window

If that doesnt work, after booting in the uImage then navigate to the following folder (in windows explorer, you can close out of cmd):
C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\terminal
in there there should be a novaterm.jar file. double click on that file, and a new window will pop up with a terminal like interface. at the top there is a button saying "connect" and a text field to the left of that saying localhost. click on the connect button and then you are good to go and start entering the next commands into the bottom box.


----------

